# Roller Coaster for Carnival Theme



## Chuck

This year we are doing a carnival theme. I thought it would be a cool idea to create a roller coaster that winds through the front yard and ends with the tracks all torn up so the cart has no place left to go.

The cart is our photo op area. I built the cart frame out of 2x4's and skinned it in 1/4 plywood. It is wide enough and deep enough for 2 ToT's (or one adult) to sit in and have their picture taken. Taken at the right angle, it will appear as though they are riding the coaster through the display. Complete with 1 skeleton hanging on to the back of the cart going along for the ride.

The track itself is just 1" grey pvc with the bell on the end to make it easy to couple the track lengths together.

So far this has been a lot of fun to build, already had the neighborhood kids come over and take pictures in it as we were setting up. I hope it is a hit on Halloween.


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love it! That skellie has a "WTH?!?!" look to him, too


----------



## Chuck

Will Reid said:


> Haha, that's awesome! Reminds me of Expedition Everest.


Expedition Everest was the inspiration behind the bent tracks. My son calls it the Yeti Ride and was super excited to have his own version in the front yard.


----------



## Hairazor

I would sooo want my picture with this! Nice!!!


----------



## Jack Mac

That is such a cool and creative idea. It turned out great! I would love to take a picture in it myself. I'm sure it will be a huge hit. Great work Chuck! Make sure to post pictures of how it went on Halloween night.


----------



## Headless

I absolutely LOVE this - great idea and great work!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

great job on that!


----------



## Lunatic

Thats cool chuck!


----------



## shannibal

That's a great idea! Great build too!


----------



## FastEddie33

LOVE IT!!..Very Cool!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

That is so creative. Your track turned out super.  Maybe you could hire a couple of actual carnies... now that would be creepy!


----------



## IMU

Love it!


----------



## z0mbie st0mp

Awesome idea!


----------



## Dr.Acula

I love this. It's so much fun


----------



## fick209

What a fun idea! Looks really good!


----------



## mys197gt

hope the pic shows up - I hate using photobucket


----------



## z0mbie st0mp

That's really great! Awesome lighting


----------



## falon810

Great Job This idea rocks. Love the skeleton on the back.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

Very cool!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I love the skellie's expression! Very well done!


----------



## Acid PopTart

Fantastic work! This is similar to what I wanted to do on my roof last year but all the bad weather said not a chance. I LOVE it as a photo op idea much better!!


----------



## hpropman

Wow! I love this prop! very very cool! But I have to ask what does the wife and the neighbors say? Do you get the rolling eyes also?


----------



## Chuck

hpropman said:


> Wow! I love this prop! very very cool! But I have to ask what does the wife and the neighbors say? Do you get the rolling eyes also?


My wife loves it. She comes up with ideas and then I make them happen. We make a pretty good team. None of the neighbors have ever complained about our display.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR

Thats is one sweet display


----------



## Chuck

Chuck said:


> My wife loves it. She comes up with ideas and then I make them happen. We make a pretty good team. None of the neighbors have ever complained about our display.


I take that back, This year one of my neighbors decided to spray paint a sign and stick it in his front yard with a bible passage. "Ye cannot drink the cup of the Lord, and the cup of devils: ye cannot be partakers of the Lord's table, and of the table of devils."

He then put tape across his front entry way with signs telling kids to go away.


----------



## ATLfun

As everybody said your build is fabulous. The roller coaster track idea was simply brilliant. The feature is so unique, I think you should highlight it more by putting rope lighting along the outside tracks.

You took the carnival idea to new heights.


.


----------



## Spookie

I have a carnival plan still in the works, just picked up 2 more clown props this year, and have contemplated a roller coaster as part of the background (going in or out of a tunnel...like one of those endless tunnels). But seeing your photo op area using a roller coaster is making me think about it again. Love the idea. With so many kids out there with cellphone/cameras it's a natural. I saw quite a number of camera flashing going off this year of our window projection and of kids in the street in general taking pictures of each other. Thanks Chuck.


----------

